
The Decline of the West - DyslexicAtheist
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Decline_of_the_West
======
noobermin
How have I not heard this before?

>The Cartesian self-centered rationalism leads to schools of thought that do
not cognize outside of their own constructed worlds, ignoring actual every-day
life experience. It applies criticism to its own artificial world until it
exhausts itself in meaninglessness. In reaction to the educated elites, the
masses give rise to the Second Religiousness, which manifests as deeply
suspicious of academia and science.

>The Second Religiousness appears as a harbinger of the decline of mature
Civilization into an ahistorical state. The Second Religiousness occurs
concurrently with Caesarism, the final political constitution of Late
Civilization. Caesarism is the rise of an authoritarian ruler, a new 'emperor'
akin to Caesar or Augustus, taking the reins in reaction to a decline in
creativity, ideology and energy after a culture has reached its high point and
become a civilization. Both the Second Religiousness and Caesarism demonstrate
the lack of youthful strength or creativity that the Early Culture once
possessed. The Second Religiousness is simply a rehashing of the original
religious trend of the Culture.

~~~
zunzun
Ditto!

------
basicplus2
<According to Spengler, the Western world is ending and we are witnessing the
last season—"winter time"—of Faustian Civilization. In Spengler's depiction,
Western Man is a proud but tragic figure because, while he strives and
creates, he secretly knows the actual goal will never be reached.>

